# 3 dead after delivery vehicle hits crowd in Germany city of Muenster, police say



## Kraut783 (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, damn....not called terrorism yet. But driver shot himself after the incident.....we shall see.

Muenster, Germany: 3 dead after delivery vehicle hits crowd - CNN

"Saturday's crash occurred on the one-year anniversary of a similar attack in Stockholm, Sweden, where a stolen beer struck drove into pedestrians, killing five people. "


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 7, 2018)

Death toll thankfully revised downward to 2 now. Offender supposedly known to police for mental health issues, said some time back he was going to go out this way. Police searching his van and apartments for explosives.


----------



## 256 (Apr 7, 2018)

Ban all delivery trucks. 

Fast recovery for the survivors.


----------

